# Does anyone know where to buy discus breeding cones?



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

I'm after some discus breeding cones and thought someone here might be able to point me in the right direction...
I'm going to try using clay pots and maybe some pvc until I get this sorted....
Thanks!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure April could help you out with that.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Thanks!
How do I contact her on here??


----------



## rayfong (Apr 23, 2010)

John's fish sells them as well. I think website is www.johnsfish.com.

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

You can contact April by PM, her user ID on here is April  or message her through her website www.aprilsaquarium.com

I prefer PVC over terra cotta as the PVC is non porous which I find gets better hatch rates and less problems with fungus. I make these PVC spawning cones for my discus. They also have a few other features which include sitting off the bottom of the tank slightly which prevents a build up of detritus under the cone and the bottom 2" is ribbed which discourages the females from laying eggs too low down where the larger males have a hard time getting in to fertilize. Also the entire structure is a light colour which will not distract newly free swimming fry.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Awesome advice, thanks. I have seen a lot of spawning photos using PVC. At the moment I have a clay pot!!!


----------

